# The Sapp is here.



## Aaron Sapp

Hey guys - thought I'd stop by and drop a line! Forum looks like its really taking off. :lol: 

I may just find myself migrating here.. I hope VI doesn't go all trigger happy with banning. :twisted:


----------



## Alan Lastufka

Aaron Sapp said:


> .. I hope VI doesn't go all trigger happy with banning. :twisted:



I'll get right on that for ya Frederick! lol

Welcome Sapp.


----------



## Edgen

Hey there Aaron! Welcome! btw.. love your site!!  j/k

/j


----------



## Frederick Russ

*finger trembles over the "ban" button like Jim Carey's pen in "Liar" *...

Just kidding! Welcome to V.I.! :?


----------



## Frederick Russ

Edgen said:


> Hey there Aaron! Welcome! btw.. love your site!!  j/k
> 
> /j



Who said shameless self-promotion was bad? :D 

BTW you DID do a great job on his site!


----------



## Edgen

hey man.. its not the site that's cool.. its the Music and content within it! All credits to Mr. Sapp himself!  Very, vury talented!

/j


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Thanks for your kind remarks! Your site and music ain't so bad either.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Welcome Aaron, nice to see you here.

Lord Sharmy 

everytime i say it i pay myself back 2.49


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hey Aaron. Are you still studying at college?

How long do you have to go?


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Scott, I haven't begun college yet. I decided to put it on hold until 2005 - aiming for either Berklee, FSU, or any other school that'll accept my academic shortcomings.  Berklee is the obvious choice out of the two, but with the $15k per year price tag, it makes it a little difficult to those of us who aren't as financially comfortable as most. :?


----------



## CJ

Craig Sharmat said:


> Lord Sharmy
> 
> everytime i say it i pay myself back 2.49



Yeah yeah :wink: 

Regarding training, did you have a chance to check out the EIS thread? 

http://www.sanctusangelis.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=119

Never saying that Berklee isn't a fabulous choice - just thought this might be interesting to you as an addendum study - heck I'm thinking about it myself.

(Oh, and hey Aaron - your music rocks!)


----------



## choc0thrax

Spend the 15k on lottery tickets and alcohol.


----------



## Hans Adamson

Hello Aaron,

Just remember: Can't call craig "dog" here. He's a fullblown lord in this forum... :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam

Aaron Sapp said:


> Scott, but with the $15k per year price tag, it makes it a little difficult to those of us who aren't as financially comfortable as most. :?



15k? :shock: 
Here in the Netherlands I pay 1500 ? per year (4 years) for a Bachelor in Composition for the Media, with an optional Masters degree after the third year.

Btw I really like your newest Sam user demo.


----------



## Hans Adamson

Aaron, If you would like to study in Sweden, it is free there. But you have to pay for food and rent of course. You can go directly to the Website of the Royal College of Music in Stockholm and choose "English" (bottom left). Applications are due in January:
http://www.kmh.se/


----------



## Frederick Russ

Hans Adamson said:


> Aaron, If you would like to study in Sweden, it is free there. But you have to pay for food and rent of course. You can go directly to the Website of the Royal College of Music in Stockholm and choose "English" (bottom left). Applications are due in January:
> http://www.kmh.se/



Really? Sheesh that's generous.


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Might be a tough school for us english speaking students.


----------



## Hans Adamson

There is no one there that doesn't speak English, and all composing lessons are one-on-one with the professor, I believe.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

I bet it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Get the training for free, and use the $15,000 for new gear!


----------



## Chrislight

spoken like a true gear hound lol


----------



## Damon

choc0thrax said:


> Spend the 15k on lottery tickets and alcohol.



LOL! :twisted:


----------



## Mike M

haha - I see the life of a musician hasn't changed that much.... lol


----------

